# Hysteroscopy???



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm about to go on another round of Donor Egg IVF, however my clinic have suggested I go for a Hysteroscopy first - I have done a little research and it appears that costs for this procedure varies greatly - I am having treatment in Prague so don't want to travel over there just for the Hysteroscopy then come back again, I am therefore looking at clinics in South UK, as I say the prices vary a great deal depending on whether you have sedation or not.  Can anybody give me any advice as to whether it's important to have sedation, or just 'grin and bear it' and put up with a bit of pain whilst they carry out the Hysteroscopy?

Also can anybody tell me whether it was worth their while having this procedure done? (i.e. ended up with BFP)

Many thanks xxx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had this done before my only BFP so therefore recommend it. Our clinic is also in Prague and they often recommend this procedure at the same time as an endo scratch.
Personally I had sedation and would do so again but this is because I subsequently had the less invasive scratch procedure and found that very painful. It does vary between individuals.
Certainly I would recommend as I know our clinic does so based on high success rates.
Good luck x


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your info Gailgegirl - I think I would opt for no sedation as I've had no problems with transfers in the past.  I also had a procedure a few years back where I had a small poylp removed (which really hurt, but was bearable) without any sedation.  Unless the clinic suggest otherwise, I think I'll just dose myself up on pain relief.

Thanks once again - take care, Becks x


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your advice also RB76 - I note from your signature that you've also used Gennet and you are due to have further treatment in August - I think the clinic is fab, they also helped me get my one and only BFP (unfortunately we lost ours just before Christmas) however they have suggested this procedure in readiness for our next cycle which is also in August.  I think I may use their satellite clinic at City London for the Hysteroscopy.

Good luck for August - take care,

Becks xx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes we are also big gennet fans. I'm having the same hysteroscopy dilemma, went out to prague for it last time but probably will also go to London this time as don't want to leave my daughter overnight any more than absolutely necessary. Can't believe the price difference though, £400 in London and £85 in Prague. Even with flights and accommodation Prague is way cheaper especially once sedation added in!


----------

